# brush



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have never used Advanced and have some cabinet doors to paint. What is a good brush to use?
Client picked the paint over FPE, as this was recommended from the BM dealer:001_huh:. She also picked to have them brushed


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Brush?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Something firm or extra firm. Helps to pull it down tight and cut down on runs.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I always prefer a soft brush on trim work. For me, a Corona Sabre or Vegas with Advance.

Everyone has a different style. I prefer stiff brushes for cutting in walls.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Graco works well in that situation.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Graco works well in that situation.


G-40 with FF314. Prefered:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

robladd said:


> G-40 with FF314. Prefered:thumbup:


Rob, you'd have loved it, we set up a Merkur/G15 combo and shot Advance semi today...heavenly.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What ratio is the Merkur? Thin Advance or straight?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I will avoid all talk about Scott's latest toy. 

Chris advance does well with several brushes. Softer would be the way to go, it will lay out like glass once you get it figured out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I bet Scott's like the only painter that has one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What ratio is the Merkur? Thin Advance or straight?


This one is 15:1 (theres also a 30 ). Straight up Advance. 600 psi.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What size tips have you settled on for house enamels? For the WB clears, I am usually using a 309


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What size tips have you settled on for house enamels? For the WB clears, I am usually using a 309


Thats a loaded question. I know you know this, but for the sake of other readers, it depends on the enamel and on the sprayer we are using, and on what we are spraying. 

In general, 3's are a good all around size for us, but we tend to err a little higher on the orifice side. There always seem to be alot 312's around. 

I have been meaning to mention to both you and Paul, if either or both of you are still wrassling with the G40 and RAC style clogging...Todd and I have definitely observed in the past few months that it is much more likely to happen with a smaller orifice. The fact that we tend to run larger reduces pressure at the tip, causing less bounce and turbulence, theoretically.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My G40 had been regulated to the dust bin of history for now, but if I break it out again, I will give it a try.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Scott. I'm going to be using the Finishpro on some dental crown this Saturday and will try that tip.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> My G40 had been regulated to the dust bin of history for now, but if I break it out again, I will give it a try.


We'll continue to run it on the 395. But there certainly is something to be said for the aaf style on the g15.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats a loaded question. I know you know this, but for the sake of other readers, it depends on the enamel and on the sprayer we are using, and on what we are spraying.
> 
> In general, 3's are a good all around size for us, but we tend to err a little higher on the orifice side. There always seem to be alot 312's around.
> 
> I have been meaning to mention to both you and Paul, if either or both of you are still wrassling with the G40 and RAC style clogging...Todd and I have definitely observed in the past few months that it is much more likely to happen with a smaller orifice. The fact that we tend to run larger reduces pressure at the tip, causing less bounce and turbulence, theoretically.


For harder woods and vertical .012" is where it's at. Softer and with horizontal I .014" is my choice.

I still have the RAC and have had the conversion
kit on the wish list for a while. I keep going back and forth to go dedicated flat tips.

So many choices. Pardon me Chrisn for contributing in the derail but Advance + Cabinets=AAA


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Refer to favorite brush thread for more brush talk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I am sooooo glad to get that volume of useful spraying info.

The lady WANTS them hand brushed.

I get a couple answers, a soft brush and a hard brush.

Should have known:whistling2:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Soft brush and foam roller


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Well, I am sooooo glad to get that volume of useful spraying info.
> 
> The lady WANTS them hand brushed.
> 
> ...



Nellie

Purdy Nylox.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I always prefer a soft brush on trim work. For me, a Corona Sabre or Vegas with Advance.
> 
> Everyone has a different style. I prefer stiff brushes for cutting in walls.


 I actually agree with you on a soft brush for trim as far as my personal preference. I like soft for almost everything actually. The Vegas is my all around favorite. 
I wasn't sure about recommending one to someone using advance for the first time, because excessive running/curtailing seem to be the main complaint with advance. Especially when you are new to it. 
It took me a while to get to where I could put on close to a 3.5 mil coat with advance and not have a runny mess. The rep that sold me my first gallon said about 5 times "Josh, you have to brush it out thin or it will run on you" after some practice though, I've found you can get about as thick of a coat on as with other trim paints...but it Is different. Less tolerant of unevenness in the coat. That's where I think runs come from, non-uniformity, rather than too thick/thin overall.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi chrisn, After experimenting with a few different techniques with the advance i have found that cross graining the paint and tipping it off lightly with a chinex brush has been the best finish. Watch out for runs in your corners if painting them in place, dont start in a corner brush into them. Better off laying them flat. Edges and tight spots first, wipe off overlap with a rag. Then move to the flats. Hope this helps.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Nellie
> 
> Purdy Nylox.



This. Red bristle. Super soft.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody remember those wave brushes that Wooster put out for a while years ago? They were supposed to be specially made for the alkid modified paints of the time. The bristles were some kind of blend, half of them were 'curly like curly hair. They didn't last very long, around here anyway.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I like a soft brush myself.The Wooster guys won't like this answer but my choice is a Purdy xl sprig.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, here is what I used today
Purdy Pro-Extra Glide Nylon/Polyester/Chinex

I had all the doors flat in my garage so running was not a big issue but I am not looking forward to going the crown and faces next week. This Advance is some runny stuff


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the Purdy Syntox with Advance


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

A fan in the room helps alot. Sets the paint up faster.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Well, here is what I used today
> Purdy Pro-Extra Glide Nylon/Polyester/Chinex
> 
> I had all the doors flat in my garage so running was not a big issue but I am not looking forward to going the crown and faces next week. This Advance is some runny stuff


Just get in the habit off looking back over your work, I think your gonna love it.
I've used that same brush w adv. lately. I like a stiffer brush.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

squid said:


> Just get in the habit off looking back over your work, I think your gonna love it.
> I've used that same brush w adv. lately. I like a stiffer brush.


 
After 2 coats on the fronts, it IS a pretty nice finish:yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> After 2 coats on the fronts, it IS a pretty nice finish:yes:


I agree, it's a really nice finish. I'm dying to try spraying it, but have been to nervous to try. It can be challenging enough just brushing as it is, let alone spraying. Glad you like the finish though. 

Do you like it enough to try it again?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I agree, it's a really nice finish. I'm dying to try spraying it, but have been to nervous to try. It can be challenging enough just brushing as it is, let alone spraying. Glad you like the finish though.
> 
> Do you like it enough to try it again?


 
aaaahhhhh, no, at least not of my own choice


----------

